
Show HN: Nim in Action – Final eBook Now Available - dom96
https://book.picheta.me/
======
dom96
Author here. It's taken a while but the book is now finalised and being
printed. I'd love to hear your thoughts on it!

Also feel free to ask me anything about Nim, publishing a book or anything
else.

~~~
qrv3w
Book looks great, I just started learning nim last week and I think I'll get a
copy.

I was intrigued by nim for its transpiling to C/JS (two languages I loathe
programming in). I like the syntax and structure of nim and wanted to use it
simple programs to upload to arduinos. Your book mentioned embedded systems in
the introduction, but there is not a chapter devoted to it. Do you have any
resources you can share about using nim on microcontrollers (Arduino or the
like)?

~~~
dom96
Unfortunately I don't have anything that isn't immediately searchable via
Google (for example: [http://disconnected.systems/blog/nim-on-
adruino/](http://disconnected.systems/blog/nim-on-adruino/)). I was indeed
planning to write a chapter on this but due to page count constraints I wasn't
able to, that said I will do my best to write an article on this at least and
post it on nim-lang.org as well as on book.picheta.me :)

I do also know one person that was working on some cool microcontroller stuff
in Nim, I keep asking him to write a blog article about this but he's
currently busy with other things. Maybe soon it will happen to though. If so I
will encourage him to post it on Nim's website and if he doesn't I will
definitely tweet about it here:
[https://twitter.com/nim_lang](https://twitter.com/nim_lang).

Sorry I can't help more!

------
jaco8
If you are interested to look into the new generation of system programming
languages , this book will open the door to one of the best of the crop. Nim.

